# Costco Absorbz vs Publix Puppy Pads



## MarySC

In getting ready for Annie to arrive next month, I have been researching the different kinds of puppy pads out there. I have looked into quality and price. I have narrowed down my search to these two: Costco Absorbz or Publix Puppy Pads. 

Costco is by far the cheapest (100 for $17), but that is not my biggest concern. I would like to the best ones out there. I will not use washable, so these are my two choices. 

Can you all give me the pros and cons of each. Which ones do you use? They are both about the same size. (Costco 24 x 24 and Publix 23 x 23)

Thanks for your input!!


----------



## luvsmalts

I love the Costco ones, I've never tried the Publix brand. Congratulations on your soon to be new arrival.


----------



## Bailey&Me

I use the Publix ones and really like them. I have never used the Costco ones so I'm no help with comparing the two brands. The Costco ones are a lot less expensive though as the Publix brand is $10.99 for 30 pads. I stocked up on the puppy pads since I moved back up north last year and we don't have a Publix around here...when I run out of my supply, I'll try the Costco ones. Let us know what you think if you do end up getting those!


----------



## MarySC

Why are the Publix ones SO good? What is the advantage of them over other brands?


----------



## revakb2

I've used both. Both are good. I don't go to Costco that often so if I run out, I buy Publix. Cassie mostly goes out to potty, but she will also use pads if necessary. Bogie is strictly a outdoor guy. If I used potty pads exclusively, I probably stay with Costco just based on price. I don't really have a preference between the two.


----------



## MarySC

revakb2 said:


> I've used both. Both are good. I don't go to Costco that often so if I run out, I buy Publix. Cassie mostly goes out to potty, but she will also use pads if necessary. Bogie is strictly a outdoor guy. If I used potty pads exclusively, I probably stay with Costco just based on price. I don't really have a preference between the two.


Thanks for your input! I will probably start out with the Costco ones and see how it all goes for Annie. We just will have one Maltese and she is a tiny one, so I don't think I need anything spectacular.


----------



## Snowbody

Are they at the Costco store near you? We don't seem to have them at our Costco's up here in the Northeast (at least in NJ) nor at BJs. I get 224 pads for $39 online from ValuePetsupplies with free shipping.


----------



## MalteseObsessed

I like the Costco ones, they are kind of on the thin side, but they are a good deal. Not all of our Costco's carry them, so we have to drive to the larger Costco's that have them in stock. They go on sale a few times a year for something like $11.99/100 , which is when I try and stock up!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mysugarbears

I love the Publix brand, but i really can't compare it to Costco since we don't have a Costco down here and am not able to make a comparison.


----------



## Ann Mother

I buy mine @ Home Goods. They have different brands. I buy what they have. Right now it's Simple Solution 100 pads for $24. I've tried many kinds and found there is not much difference between them.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CloudClan

I go out of my way for Publix pads. I don't live near Publix but when I am in SC I pick up 10 or more packs of them and either drive them home or ship them back to myself. This means I am paying double, but I swear they are worth it.


----------



## SammieMom

Since your down to 2 you could just get one of each to start with. Pads are important here. Penny squats low but some dogs don't and can use any brand. 

With my puppies I went for value. Now they are older I want absorbency. Publix is 10.99 for bag of 30 here in store. But they last way longer here. Pee doesnt spread out (on feet) like other value brands I tried pads. Arm&Hammer were good but publix better to me. Penny was wetting on herself squatting so low so I switched to Publix and she is dry down there. I keep extra box of 200 value brand pads in a closet. You never know. Never tried cosco. PUBLIX is the BEST for us!!!

PS---I always give the groomer couple pads when I leave them for day. It is just her there and kinda like a little day care for them. Always give her the cheaper ones (lol) but this last time I grabbed the Publix ones instead. 
As I was leaving she said "where did you get those PADS? Said she was stopping there to buy them on her way home.


----------



## Bailey&Me

I'd suggest getting both too. You've gotten good feedback on both brands so wouldn't hurt to try both and see what works better for you. 

While I like the Publix brand best for use at home, I do have less expensive, smaller pads I found at HomeGoods (Greenbone, also pretty absorbent and biodegradable!) that I use for travel. I like using cheaper pads for travel because when we're out and about, the pads get thrown out after one use.


----------



## MarySC

Thanks everyone for your input. I think I will get a package of both and see which ones I like the best.


----------

